# Recommend a Mandolin for Dehydrating?



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

We are thinking we need to purchase a mandolin for the sake of even thickness on slices. We have never owned one of these before, so I really don't know what to be assessing when looking at one of these.

How do they wear out?

What makes one more serviceable than another in the long run?

Are there any traits we should be particularly looking for?

We don't want to spend more than necessary, but I also don't want a tool which can't be maintained long term. Any advice from those who have been there, done that would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a Bron. It's this one Amazon.com: Bron Original Stainless Steel Mandolin Slicer: Kitchen & Dining. But I sure didn't pay that much! I got it at a local kitchen store. But if I recall correctly, I've seen them in Bed Bath & Beyond too. It's all stainless and a workhorse. Have had it for about 10 years and it's not dull. I would recommend getting the cut resistant glove though and always using the guard. When I was in culinary school, I witnessed a very nasty, go the to ER, type of cut on one.

If you're doing a tremendous amount of slicing, I can't recommend it enough. For quick jobs, I use a ceramic handheld one and it is very serviceable, but for me, not usable for large preparations.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I have one it is a mandolin slicer kitchen collections brand $30.00 like it but the thickness adjuster is loose so the slices are uneven it is easy to clean but still have to be vey careful while slicing I don't like the food prossesor slices not the same just google it and see what you get


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I have used a Zyles for years. It works well and has not become dull.


----------



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

$30 for the Zyliss sure sounds better than $180 for the Bron, but I will check Craigslist for a used Bron. That one does look like it is built to last.

Thanks for the responses, and keep them coming.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I use this Kitchenaid that I picked up at Sam's Club one day. I know I didn't pay that much for it, but I can't find it on Sam's website. 

HTH


----------



## freeb (Jul 25, 2009)

I got a cheapy and it still works great~ I have looked at the pampered chef ones too!


----------

